# How often to rescope?



## 16750 (Oct 3, 2005)

I have been very concerned about GERD for the past few months. I was diagnosed about 10 months ago with Grade B esophagitis (no erosions), moderate gastritis (with areas of focal chronic inflammation) and mild duodenitis.In general, with the PPIs, I am feeling ok, except for the constant excess*excessive*ive belching. All day, all night. I am feeling anxious (key word), and would like to be rescoped, but my gastro thinks that my case is so mild that it wouldn't warrant it.How often would you be rescoped with my symptoms?Thank you !Molly


----------

